# Buying a saddle.



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

First western saddles are not fitted like English saddles are. You need to find out what tree size he needs and go from there. You need to get one that fits properly then the western saddle pads take up the rest. 

You do not want it to be so tight that it pinches him or so big that it sits on his withers. 

A good way to find out what might work is go borrow saddles of different sizes and types from friends. If that is not possible then make a templet and take some measurements and then find a saddle that fits with in those measurements.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> First western saddles are not fitted like English saddles are. You need to find out what tree size he needs and go from there. You need to get one that fits properly then the western saddle pads take up the rest.
> 
> You do not want it to be so tight that it pinches him or so big that it sits on his withers.
> 
> A good way to find out what might work is go borrow saddles of different sizes and types from friends. If that is not possible then make a templet and take some measurements and then find a saddle that fits with in those measurements.


Thanks. 
My mom has a tex tan and a circle Y, but I think they are both quarter horse bars, but I'm not 100% sure.
There is a woman who fits western saddles specifically that will come out and measure him up. Of course she sells saddles so I am cautiously optimistic with her. I just wanted to go into it armed with a bit more knowledge.

What is the difference between equitation, trail, close contact, barrel, etc?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The difference is who they sit the rider and to some extent how they contact the horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Your horse is very much overweight, as you know, but he is also a very sturdy horse and should make an excellent trail horse. He has magnificent bone in his legs. I think he is really nicely built.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Your horse is very much overweight, as you know, but he is also a very sturdy horse and should make an excellent trail horse. He has magnificent bone in his legs. I think he is really nicely built.



Thank you!! He came to me fat to be fair.
We are going to do a lot of trotting to get him fit.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> The difference is who they sit the rider and to some extent how they contact the horse.



I assume a 'trail' saddle is probably the most comfortable?

I had an abetta 'endurance' saddle on my old horse and I hated it...it was uncomfortable and just meh.

What are people's thoughts on synthetics?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Your guy seems to be built very similarly to my Arabian, Lacey. She's also one of those chunky Polish Arabs that has no problem being mistaken for a QH until you see her face. She can fit into a saddle with FQH bars but that's generally a smidge too wide for her, and over a long ride the gullet will end up being only about a fingers width away from her withers (she also has tallish withers, like your boy).
That saddle that fit her pretty well was a FQH bars Bighorn synthetic. It was darn comfy if you like the "not very much padding" feel. It got a little owie after a 4 hour ride, just from lack of cushioning, but I always felt very secure in it.

The saddle I have now basically fits her to a T. It's a smidge narrow so I have to have a pretty thin pad with it but otherwise, it's a dream. It's a 1969 Bighorn, "New Quarter Boy" real leather saddle.
Here's a picture:










I find it to be THE MOST comfy saddle I have EVER ridden in. I've ridden in it for probably more than 100 hours in the 6 months and I've never been sore yet. It's apparently a show saddle, so it wasn't really intended for trail riding (that's why the seat is more flat, etc) but I find that suits me just perfectly. I feel much more at home in an english saddle so I feel like this is a good fit for since the saddle doesn't really hold you in like a lot of western saddles do and I'm kind of "freer" like I would be in an english saddle. It also puts me in a very upright sort of position (that you'd need for showing WP!) that can be irritating when we're going downhill, but it's really not bad.

Anyway, I wish you luck! I hope you find a saddle that makes your dreams come true like my saddle does for me!


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Trail saddle is what I would defiantly go with if thats all your going to be doing. Circle Y is the brand I would choose too! Great quality and comfort! I have a circle y equitation saddle and its SO comfy!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would try your moms saddles, see how they fit, measure the gullet and go from there. Personally, I had a Circle Y-never found a horse it fit! I now have a Tex Tan Imperial I just got and I hate it. It will be going back for sure. Too narrow. I prefer wider, at least full bars, personally, as long as it is not too wide-it gives them room to move their shoulders. The one I will be keeping is actually a Rocking R. Same tree as Crates, but very affordable and comfie. They tend to run wider, from what I have seen.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

I personally get the saddle fitter out. Helped me tons and took out all the leg work. I took my mare right to the shop so we could try different sizes, color and length. 

I ended up with the Ridgeline Trail Saddle by Big Horn. Its all leather and has a lot of cushion in the seat area. I love this saddle and so does my mare. 

Good luck and have fun shopping!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

horselver1979 said:


> I personally get the saddle fitter out. Helped me tons and took out all the leg work. I took my mare right to the shop so we could try different sizes, color and length.
> 
> I ended up with the Ridgeline Trail Saddle by Big Horn. Its all leather and has a lot of cushion in the seat area. I love this saddle and so does my mare.
> 
> Good luck and have fun shopping!!!


Thanks!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks kind of like a chubby version of my mare, who is also 15.3 hands. I tried an Abetta with FQHB on her, but the bars were a bit long for her back. A Circle Y with an Arabian tree fits her well enough. 

Each manufacturer means something different by full QH bars, or just QH, or wide or medium - makes it tough to buy over the Internet.

There is some good info here:

Types of Saddles - Western Saddles

I've never bought a saddle from them, but they have clear explanations of what the differences are.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just from looking at the pictures and your description of his size, he would probably do well in a FQHB saddle (though I would have to see one on him to know for sure). I don't know if it would be feasible to haul him to the local tack store and just try some saddles on him. My local store will allow you to try them on so long as you use a clean pad.

Probably a close second for your comfort behind a trail saddle (I am assuming that they are first, I have never ridden in one) is a saddle designed for ranch work. They are designed for rider comfort and security. I have never ridden in a saddle that can come close to comparing to my Association tree for my comfort.

I would avoid looking at roping saddles though, unless you plan on competition roping. I have yet to ever sit in a roping saddle that was comfortable for me.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, here's another kind of awesome thing...my mom has a FQHB Circle Y and a semi quarter horse bar Tex Tan that she used on her old horses.
Fingers crossed that one of them fit Mr. Chubby.

Thanks for the heads up on roping saddles, too.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> Looks kind of like a chubby version of my mare, who is also 15.3 hands. I tried an Abetta with FQHB on her, but the bars were a bit long for her back. A Circle Y with an Arabian tree fits her well enough.
> 
> Each manufacturer means something different by full QH bars, or just QH, or wide or medium - makes it tough to buy over the Internet.
> 
> ...



This is great, thank you.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

"What is the difference between equitation, trail, close contact, barrel" They all come with 3 different tree sizes. The rest is style. I'm thinking he'd be good with wide or full qh bars. Arabs are often a bit narrow just below the withers but from your pics he doesn't appear so.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wallaby, your saddle is more than a little narrow. It is sitting too high both front and back. It also appears to be on her shoulder blades. Arabs have wide sprung rib cages and that is why the arab tree was designed. I think yours is semi or used to be known as regular.


----------

